
Quantum Supremacy Survey: Has Google Achieved It? - VStack
https://kahler.substack.com/p/quantum-supremacy-survey-has-google
======
cs702
The OP asked 150 experts if Google has achieved quantum supremacy. Their
answers are... inconclusive.

One could say the answer is in a quantum state, with some probability of yes
and some probability of no. Fitting.

